# eingelesene iframes: cookies von drittanbietern blocken



## hduhsf (27. September 2012)

Hallo, aufgrund des letzten threat von mr_m bin ich daran interessiert cookies von dritten zu blocken. es werden iframes von fremden servern eingelesen:

1. Reicht die einstellung im browser? Wenn nicht, was dann?
2. Besteht die möglichkeit das empfangen von cookies, beim einelesen der iframes, per script zu blocken(mit php oder sonstigem)?
3. kann mittels p3p trotz der browsereinstellung und sonstigen vorkehrungen das empfangen/speichern von cookies durchgesetzt werden?

Da ich gerade das erste mal von p3p gelesen habe würde ich gerne schon hier ein paar infos sammeln. Danke vorab.


----------

